# Piss take



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Driving to my sisters earlier I had the radio on but wasn't really paying attention. There was an advert on for Birmingham council, and I'm sure part of it was talking about pot holes and what to do if you're driving and come across one. The advise was to "slow down and drive around it etc" which although great advise is statring the obvious to say the least!

Now I must add that I'm not sure if I imagined this as I wasn't really paying attention and don't recall what was said prior. However, it wouldn't surprise me if I was right.

Couldn't help thinking that there was a better solution.

Rather than spend money making a radio advert, why don't you spend the money by fixing the fucking pot holes? Seriously, the roads near my sisters are a fucking joke - a 4x4 would get damaged in some of the pot holes!!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

The roads around Bucks are bloody disgustng, there's a pot hole in a village near us that must be a foot deep, what have they done, put a bloody cone in it.
But they have recently repaired some of the speed bumps so that's ok :evil:


----------



## jacurrie (Nov 7, 2009)

Or they could take the huge piles of tarmac that they call speed humps and use them to fill in the holes in the road that are fucking up our cars........nah, that wouldn't encourage green driving would it?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah cones everywhere is the cheaper solution, soo many here traffic is a nightmare as one 1 car can now pass at a time and this is even on some A roads :roll: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Snow here cleared over a month ago. The roads are still lined on either side with grit and mud throw from the road. A pothole has been marked with some paint. That was about 2 weeks ago. There are loads of others around though that haven't even reached the lofty heights of being marked for death yet. :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i was watching the local news, just after bbc national news. £25k to fix 1 pot hole??!?! can someone confirm whether it is 2.5k or 25k? either way it's pretty expensive, especially when they dont fix it properly.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

We've had loads of signs pooping up around our way, "weather damaged road ahead". Would rather they said "road ahead damaged because it was badly laid and years of traffic has been made a bit worse because of the cold."


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

...or a sign saying ' road ahead totally fooked - we would repair it but we have spent your motoring taxes on bailing out the banks and other feckless schemes'.

it's so bad around here that you need a hovercraft. no efforts being made to effect any repairs either. god help anyone brave enough to go out on a motorbike.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> it's so bad around here that you need a hovercraft.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

The pot holes around Plymouth are so deep that "elf an safetee" have demanded that they are fitted with escape ladders. :wink:


----------



## wee-neil (Jan 18, 2010)

Edinburgh is an absolute disgrace at the moment.
Bought a TT down in Cambridge at the weekend and drove it back up. Its like night and day comparing the two areas.
The M9 spur road, just outside Edinburgh, which was newly constructed (not re-surfaced, but a brand new road) not more than 3 years ago, has already had to be closed for a section to be resurfaced due to both lanes having trenches forming which are a good 2ft wide, and in some cases at least a cars length in length.
Elsewhere the only roads which are holding their shape are the cobbled inner city streets, and the A roads which were laid tens of years ago and have remained untouched and undamaged.
A collegue of mine hit a pothole in Glasgow last week as he pulled away from a t-junction (his speed couldnt have been more than 10-20mph). He had to get the car towed away as it was undriveable, and has just had a bill for £1500 for damaged suspension components, wheel, and tyre.
The surface used for roads these days is clearly sub-standard!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

He better be claiming off teh council for that one!


----------



## wee-neil (Jan 18, 2010)

Indeed he is.
Well he actually decided to claim through his insurance in the first instance, but there is a claim being processed through the council also.
I suppose its a case of you get what you pay for...clearly councils are accepting the cheapest tender offer for road surfaces, and its motorists that have to pay the price. I dont see things changing in the near future either.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

to save money new roads are thinner. wonder what the net cost is atm.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jacurrie said:


> Or they could take the huge piles of tarmac that they call speed humps and use them to fill in the holes in the road that are fucking up our cars........nah, that wouldn't encourage green driving would it?


That would encourage driving as you would not have to slow down at every speed hump and pot hole and speed up again when you are oover/passed them :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wee-neil said:


> Edinburgh is an absolute disgrace at the moment.
> Bought a TT down in Cambridge at the weekend and drove it back up. Its like night and day comparing the two areas.
> The M9 spur road, just outside Edinburgh, which was newly constructed (not re-surfaced, but a brand new road) not more than 3 years ago, has already had to be closed for a section to be resurfaced due to both lanes having trenches forming which are a good 2ft wide, and in some cases at least a cars length in length.
> Elsewhere the only roads which are holding their shape are the cobbled inner city streets, and the A roads which were laid tens of years ago and have remained untouched and undamaged.
> ...


We hit a pothole this time last year on our way to the airport. Buckled two alloys, burst one tyre and fucked our suspension.

Unfortunately, we only knew about one wheel and tyre at the time of the claim - for which we got back £500. But as the claim was full and final settlement, we're now about £1,000 out of pocket for the suspesnsion work and another wheel.


----------

